# Zinc supplement



## GoatingCouple (Dec 25, 2016)

I'm wondering what others do for a zinc deficient herd? I would like to supplement with zinc but don't know what to give. Our vet had some equine Platinum packets made but in the long run it's too expensive to treat Herd wide. On a side note all animals in my area seem to be zinc deficient, and I can't use anything with copper due to toxicities. They have free choice payback goat minerals. Orchard grass and supplemental alfalfa, some Noble goat grain a few times per week.
Some of them show clear signs of the deficiency with poor coat and hooves.


----------



## Suzanne_Tyler (Jul 19, 2014)

I use Zinpro.


----------



## Honsby (Jun 26, 2017)

Zinc deficiencies in humans are a result of it being depleted over time, so one can presume it has a similar action in goats. It can be detrimental in large doses or with consistent dosages because it is a TRACE mineral. You can supplement the water bucket by using 1/16 teaspoon to 3 gallons/day for 1 week. Repeat every 6 months. 

For herds, you can mix 15 grams to 250 gallons (approximately). The water soluble product is Zinc Sulphate @ about $5.00/ pound and is available where nursery supplies are found or on ebay.


----------



## TDG-Farms (Jul 12, 2013)

Here we actually grind up zinc pills you get from say a rite aid and add it to their loose mineral mix.


----------



## mariarose (Oct 23, 2014)

I think you must supplement zinc as best you can and there have been good suggestions above.

Long term solution is, IMO, to keep the young'uns that display the least signs of zinc deficiency and sell off the rest. If you keep this up, you will have a herd that does not require the supplementation that your neighboring herds require, but at the same time you will have healthy goats to pass on.

There is a frame of mind that tells some breeders to only breed the ones that survive whatever conditions the breeder chooses to impose. I find that wrong on many levels. One level is that these animals are completely in our power, and our power should never inflict needless suffering. So we should supply what our goats need, but pass along asap those that need what we don't want to supply.

That is part of my philosophy. I hope it makes sense to everyone.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

All good advice. 
Just don't over do zinc it can be dangerous.
Zinc toxicity:
https://www.thegoatspot.net/threads/i-think-i-have-my-goat-too-much-zinc-please-help.191020/


----------



## odieclark (Jan 21, 2016)

How can you recognize zinc deficiencies?


----------



## GoatingCouple (Dec 25, 2016)

odieclark said:


> How can you recognize zinc deficiencies?


I verified through blood test to WSU, but poor coat and hoof problems can be a good indicator.


----------



## GoatingCouple (Dec 25, 2016)

100% of my herd is zinc deficient and I think its a management issue not a goat issue. I don't think they are getting the zinc they need from my feeding and mineral mix. Its been confirmed via a trace elements panel that they have the zinc deficieny, it's only because they are clinically showing the symptoms of the deficiency that I want to supplement. Noting what the local DVM said about nearly all the animals in the area testing zinc deficient I would think its a lack of the element in the feed we have locally. 
I will look into the zinpro, and rite-aid tablets. Thank you.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

odieclark said:


> How can you recognize zinc deficiencies?


Here is a good thread on it.
https://www.thegoatspot.net/threads/zinc-deficiency-causes-and-cures.112608/


----------



## mariarose (Oct 23, 2014)

toth boer goats said:


> Here is a good thread on it.
> https://www.thegoatspot.net/threads/zinc-deficiency-causes-and-cures.112608/


Thank you. That thread is amazingly helpful.


----------



## CrazyDogLady (Aug 9, 2014)

I've had problems with zinc deficiency in my herd. I started using this product, and have been happy with the results. About once a week I add a scoop to their loose minerals. I give about two cups of minerals at a time, which lasts a day or two. So far so good.
https://www.amazon.com/TruCare-Top-...293578&sr=1-3-fkmr0&keywords=zinpro+for+goats


----------



## mariarose (Oct 23, 2014)

CrazyDogLady said:


> I've had problems with zinc deficiency in my herd. I started using this product, and have been happy with the results. About once a week I add a scoop to their loose minerals. I give about two cups of minerals at a time, which lasts a day or two. So far so good.
> https://www.amazon.com/TruCare-Top-...293578&sr=1-3-fkmr0&keywords=zinpro+for+goats


This has been on my list for a while. Have you tried it?

https://smile.amazon.com/TruCare-To...1K5U7W82/ref=cm_cr_arp_d_product_sims?ie=UTF8


----------



## CrazyDogLady (Aug 9, 2014)

I bought the one for cattle, deer, goats. It seems to be working well, no more symptoms of deficiency.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

mariarose said:


> Thank you. That thread is amazingly helpful.


 Glad to of helped.


----------



## Suzanne_Tyler (Jul 19, 2014)

CrazyDogLady said:


> I've had problems with zinc deficiency in my herd. I started using this product, and have been happy with the results. About once a week I add a scoop to their loose minerals. I give about two cups of minerals at a time, which lasts a day or two. So far so good.
> https://www.amazon.com/TruCare-Top-...293578&sr=1-3-fkmr0&keywords=zinpro+for+goats


That's the one I got as well.


----------



## odieclark (Jan 21, 2016)

CrazyDogLady said:


> I bought the one for cattle, deer, goats. It seems to be working well, no more symptoms of deficiency.


What about for lambs and sheep? Llamas?

Are there signs in their wool?


----------



## odieclark (Jan 21, 2016)

Meant to ask here do the Hooves grow unevenly, or quicker with zinc deficit? Or too much calcium?


----------



## GoatingCouple (Dec 25, 2016)

odieclark said:


> Meant to ask here do the Hooves grow unevenly, or quicker with zinc deficit? Or too much calcium?


Hope others with more experience chime in, this is just my direct experience and observation. My goat Huck who has the most severe zinc deficiency has the worst hooves. They grow unevenly, the wall separates from the sole, and in-between his claws the wall breaks down leaving deep indents. His hooves also try to grow at an angle laterally which causes him to be pigeon toed. Could be that he just has the poor conformation in his front limbs, or long term deficiency as he has chronically had the arched back posture, and holding his feet close together, and a very poor coat not caused by parasites.
I really don't know about calcium but since I added more alfalfa into my herds diet it seems their hooves have been growing faster than when I just fed grass hay.


----------



## mariarose (Oct 23, 2014)

odieclark said:


> What about for lambs and sheep? Llamas?
> 
> Are there signs in their wool?


It is general wisdom to be careful of copper in supplements for sheep. Some go so far as to say they must never have any copper.

Sheep do need some copper but not nearly as much as goats do.

Without knowing the bioavailable copper in your land or hay, or knowing the iron or sulfur levels (those minerals block some other minerals like copper) it is hard to give any definite advice.

Some is needed, a little too much is toxic, so perhaps sticking with the supplement that does NOT have copper is wise. I think it is the first one mentioned, that only has zinc and manganese.

Yes, deficiencies show up in the wool.

I have no familiarity with the need for copper in any of the camelids.


----------



## odieclark (Jan 21, 2016)

Seemed like calcium, in excess can cause less zinc to be absorbed, at least how I understood it?

But the Hooves issue, added to all of this makes me suspicious that's what we might have going on,... plan to investigate more closely.

Goats are tough to figure out. We did increase alfalfa hay, which seemed to be needed for the Does with the twins, but maybe calcium is too rich in it? Ugh, hard to figure it all out!


----------



## odieclark (Jan 21, 2016)

mariarose said:


> It is general wisdom to be careful of copper in supplements for sheep. Some go so far as to say they must never have any copper.
> 
> Sheep do need some copper but not nearly as much as goats do.
> 
> ...


Hmm. I know all about the copper and read almost all I see, including experiments with sheep!

However, zinc, as it appears our goats may have issue...wonder about the sheep?

Also, molybdenum inhibits copper absorbtion and I have yet to figure out if we have that going on as well?!?. Our goats have been getting copper pretty steadily, and they appear to yet need more!!! Our darkest boer goat, has had it most, and still having signs of copper deficiency


----------



## mariarose (Oct 23, 2014)

CrazyDogLady said:


> I bought the one for cattle, deer, goats. It seems to be working well, no more symptoms of deficiency.


So, this product, then?

https://smile.amazon.com/gp/product/B01K5U7UW0/ref=ox_sc_act_title_1?smid=A19N1JTX0KWB1I&psc=1

It is now on my wishlist instead of the equine one that I first asked you about.


----------



## CrazyDogLady (Aug 9, 2014)

mariarose said:


> So, this product, then?
> 
> https://smile.amazon.com/gp/product/B01K5U7UW0/ref=ox_sc_act_title_1?smid=A19N1JTX0KWB1I&psc=1
> 
> It is now on my wishlist instead of the equine one that I first asked you about.


Yes, that is the one.


----------



## mariarose (Oct 23, 2014)

Well, my TruCare mineral supplement came in from Amazon. Now to start it...


----------



## CrazyDogLady (Aug 9, 2014)

My goats really like it. I just sprinkle a scoop on top of their Sweetlix minerals.


----------



## mariarose (Oct 23, 2014)

I did not get a scoop. How large is your scoop (about)?

These are my favorite minerals, but I don't get them often because the store is far away and they don't always have them in.

http://www.co-opfeeds.com/ourcoop08/feeds/products/goat/productDetail.aspx?fm=73#analysis

My local co-op is close and always has this, so this is what I depend on. My goats never run out of the Onyx

http://www.orangegrovecoop.com/images/E0209301/Minerals.pdf

I like how it is weather resistant, as the shelters are pretty open.

I also free-choice a kelp and ground flaxseed mixture.

I feed a lot of minerals. I'm MUCH better about it than I used to be, and much more aware of mineral interactions than I used to be.

That's the name of the game, improvement, yes? My goats are productive, and my vet bills are down.


----------



## CrazyDogLady (Aug 9, 2014)

I'd say the scoop is a rounded tablespoon or so.


----------



## mariarose (Oct 23, 2014)

I found the scoop once I opened the bag! For some reason I was thinking it was an add-on product that I had not ordered.

Thanks for your help!


----------



## odieclark (Jan 21, 2016)

Hmm. More to consider!


----------



## SQUEEGEE (Jul 9, 2017)

Suzanne_Tyler said:


> I use Zinpro.


How much Calcium does Zinpro have? I feed alfalfa and have hard water and have to balance that with extra phosphorous already.


----------



## Isaiah 11 goats (3 mo ago)

I’m a believer in free choice buffet style minerals- it has corrected the deficiencies in my goats. One ended up zinc deficient after treatment for hypocalcemia and was nearly bald. She recover completely after about 3 months of free choice minerals. It is expensive to start up though.


----------



## SQUEEGEE (Jul 9, 2017)

Isaiah 11 goats said:


> I’m a believer in free choice buffet style minerals- it has corrected the deficiencies in my goats. One ended up zinc deficient after treatment for hypocalcemia and was nearly bald. She recover completely after about 3 months of free choice minerals. It is expensive to start up though.


I'm reading how people are simply throwing Zinpro at their situation, without knowing why the deficiency occurred. Sometimes people win, as in your case but not in others, . Bear with me here...... 

I'm glad for you. In your case, adding more Calcium, which comes in Zinpro as a given, makes sense because hypocalcemia is caused by too much phosphorous, RELATIVE to Calcium, in the goat's diet, and you would need to balance that with more calcium. That may have had more to do with your goats getting better and here's an example regarding the importance of that balance, with my herd, than simply throwing Zinc at them. Stay with me here........

Others like myself, at the very least, need to use a different supplement for Zinc, than Zinpro, that doesn't have added Calcium, because of a different environment of a lot of Calcium in my available feed and water. Giving Zinpro would only make the Calcium levels even higher. 

For instance. My goats were foaming at the mouth and people said it was a Zinc deficiency. Well, it was, but throwing a Zinc supplement at my goats didn't do anything at all for months. Why? 

After some research, I began to suspect the naturally occurring high Calcium was blocking the absorpsion of the Zinc. I increased their phosphorous intake (opposite of your situation) to balance the Calcium i.e. Calcium ratio to Phosphorous of 2:1 and voila!, the mouth foaming went away in a week, without ANY Zinc supplements at all! They were then able to absorb the Zinc. Excess Calcium BLOCKED the Zinc absorption because the Calcium was not metabolized well without sufficient phosphorous. You can research this relationship yourself.

Free choice is great. My pastured does have great coats and choose what they want. No fish tails, foaming mouths, nada. The penned bucks have problems with foamy mouths and fish tails unless I feed phosphorous laden wheat bran. Opposite of your situation.

Point being, free choice minerals need to be carefully chosen, even by brand, according to each location and herd. This discovery also saved me a lot of money.

P.S. Then there's giving too much Zinc and possibly blocking Copper......gads......These minerals are all so interlinked. You can research anything I've said here.


----------



## Isaiah 11 goats (3 mo ago)

I’m not sure what you are talking about. I have never heard of or used zinpro. I use 19 different minerals from free choice enterprises. The goats choose what they need. For instance they may eat tons of zinc for a few days, then tons of copper, and then eat them all evenly until they are particularly deficient in sulfur and then they binge on that. 
My doe was treated with cmpk for her hypocalcemia. That is what threw her off.


----------



## SQUEEGEE (Jul 9, 2017)

Isaiah 11 goats said:


> I’m not sure what you are talking about. I have never heard of or used zinpro. I use 19 different minerals from free choice enterprises. The goats choose what they need. For instance they may eat tons of zinc for a few days, then tons of copper, and then eat them all evenly until they are particularly deficient in sulfur and then they binge on that.
> My doe was treated with cmpk for her hypocalcemia. That is what threw her off.


Could you give me the link to where you buy your free choice minerals?


----------



## Isaiah 11 goats (3 mo ago)

__





STARTER KIT FCE Mineral Buffet 1-Pound Bags – Little Avalon Farm







littleavalonfarm.com




That’s what I started with. Then I went to the actual source to get 25# of each since I only live a couple hours away. Home | Free Choice Enterprises, Ltd.


----------

